# Best liveaboard sailboats for coastal cruising?



## chriscross80 (Oct 30, 2012)

What sailboats do you think are best for living on board and cruising local?

I live in Southern California and want to get a sailboat that I could sail on the weekends making trips to Catalina Island, the Channel Islands, Cortes Bank, the Coronado Islands, Baja California, Central California. And also use it as a liveaboard. Get a mooring or a slip and live on it during the week.

Any sailboat suggestions?


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

How about an Islander 36? There are three listed in California. http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/category/type/Islander/36 I think there are many Islander 36's that race on the Bay? Just something to get you started....

Ralph
Water view at low tide | sailing away with R & B


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

"Best" is subjective. Write down what YOUR needs are and find a boat that matches. Without that information, any suggestions can be only minimally helpful. In the meantime, spend a couple hours looking through this forum section and you'll also come across the other dozen or more people who asked the same thing in the past week.

Cruising & Liveaboard Forum - SailNet Community


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

One that floats would be a good start. One you can manage on your own or small crew if you have any.

You could go visit the marinas and see what boats are around and that could give you an idea of what's popular. Visit some brokers to see what's for sale and if you're experienced, give them a try.

Only you can decide what works for you for how you sail and where your destinations are. There's plenty of options out there. What you think is perfect, may not be for someone else.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

So much depends on other things like budget and your experience.. But given California, liveaboard requirement, and sheer availability it's hard to beat the Catalina 36.. depending on year, condition and version they're available from $30K to $100K, all have the same or very similar accomodations, great galley and excellent manufacturer's support even now. The C 34 may appeal too, but it's tough to give up the 36's galley when doing a side-by-side comparison with a liveaboard perspective.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Good thing that where you sail deep draft is not a big problem. Lots of boats would work. Just look for a good deal - decent condition with good equipment. You should be able to get something older but solid for less than 35K.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Most people who are coastal cruisers do this on board just a boat or two that they have experience with an don't have a wide range to compare. For example, I've been pleased to coastel cruise from Maine to the Bahamas on my Morgan Out Island for over forty years.....


.....how could I know what's best?


----------



## dave c (Aug 26, 2013)

I am contemplating this too now. My 26 Westerly was wrecked by a careless powerboater so his Insurance Co totaled out my boat. I have only cruised South Florida and the Keys living onboard for about 1 to 2 months at a time on 3 different cruises. Now I am eyeing the Bahamas and possibly beyond. I want the largest boat with shallow draft for my price range and see several of each model of 34 Tartan and 34 Irwin Citation. I had totally re done all systems on my Westerly so I feel fairly comfortable with one of these older girls. Some of the older Pearsons look too. I am going to look at as many of these models as I can and make a Pros and Cons list and just go for it.


----------

